# I asked my doctor for his autograph!



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

and he obliged. One new knee coming right up. Tomorrow is the day. See y'all later.
Mike


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

Will keep you in our prayers for your new knee....good luck and keep us posted....


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

you're in my prayers Mike. i hope the op goes well and that your recovery is quick and excellent.

rosesm


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Good luck. Its' always a humorous moment when the Dr.'s/Nurses mark yes on a knee, etc prior to surgery.

SS is my initials, but I don't think I am doing your surgery...but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night. LOL


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Best of luck Mike. BBSP needs you stomping around again soon. Have you had arthroscopic surgery on this knee before? It looks like maybe you did. Are you getting a complete replacement? Whatever you're doing, I'm sure all will go well. Let us know how things are as soon as you can.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

James, yes and yes.  Scoped in 2000, but this is a complete replacement. I hope to be following you guys around a lot easier. 'Course that won't give me an excuse to take a break on the benches. 

SS= Dr. Sherwin Siff, not SaltH2oSumthin'! 
Mike


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Just remember, your physical thereapist is your best friend for the next 2 months. Do whatever they say, and you'll be better than you were beforehand a lot sooner than if you don't


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*I couldn't agree more...*

It's all about the rehab Mike. I think I told you my father-in-law had both knees replaced within 3-4 months of each other. They had him on a devise that flexed and then extended the knee while he slept.

You might also want to look at geeting platform made to raise your favorite chair. It makes it much easier to get out of. Take care my friend. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

My wishes and prayers are with you. Get well soon..I'll be back in time to see you run! Rich


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Wishing you a quick recovery Mike. You know I am only hop and two skips away if you need anything.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the wellwishes. I'm off...
Mike


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

i am trying to talk myself into a hip replacement kinda deal but just havent yet.

best wishes and speedy recovery.


----------

